# MonStar's Journal: Back to the Basics



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Starting a journal here at IM, really looking forward to returning to this site, and seeing some new faces. 

The name of this journal is basically explaining itself. I am returning back to the basics completely when it comes to every aspect of my training/diet. I end up getting so wrapped up overthinking things that I lose focus of what really works---the basics. 

I am going to be doing a very basic moderate volume training program. Going to be doing a push/pull/legs training split. Going to basically be doing a moderate rep range, and keeping everything pretty simple. This is really important. Going to stress progressive overload and keep things fairly simple. 

In terms of my diet I have one single goal in mind: STOP BINGING. I have unfortunately developed an form of an eating disorder with all of my dieting. Basically I would diet and diet and end up going 'off' my diet and binge on EVERYTHING in site for hours and hours and hours. I am going try and eat clean for the most part, but cheat here there to keep my sanity. 

Supplements I have been taking the usual natural BB supplements forever it seems. Multi-vitamin/mineral, ester-C, calcium citrate, ephedrine preworkout, creatine during workout, glucosamine/chondroitin, melatonin before bed. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

*1-20-2004 Progress Pics*

Snapped a few progress pics tonight, really need to lose some extra flab, definitely. Weighing right now around 216 or so, clothed. Would like to harden up to around 200-205 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

*1-20-2004 | Pull*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* granola bar, skim milk
*Meal 2:* tuna + mayo + rye crackers
*Meal 3:* beef & cheese tortilla wrap 
*Meal 4:* banana
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 10g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 7:* MRP + 1% milk + 1/2 banana
*Meal 8:* chicken noodle soup

_Estimated Calories: ~2,800_
*TRAINING.*


A really good workout tonight, definitely hit my back/biceps hard with this session. Really good sets, tore up my intended bodyparts nicely. Definitely going to feel some soreness from this workout tomorrow I think. 

*Underhand Support Rows:* 

2 Plates x 8 
3 Plates x 8
4 Plates x 8
5 Plates x 3
5 Plates x 3
5 Plates x 3
3 Plates x 16

Some really nice sets today of support rows. This is a Paramount plate-loaded machine that I use an underhand grip on. Really smoked my midback and lats hard today. Did 3x3 with 5 plates here tonight, hit my lats very very hard. 

*Neutral-Grip Cable Pulldowns:* 

185 x 8
200 x 7.5
185 x 10

Ouch, really good sets here today of neutral grip pulldowns. Smoked my lats big time. Really hit them hard with these 3 sets. Finished them off nicely. Lats were pumped, and exhausted. 

*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curls:* 

40's x 8/8
50's x 5/4.5 
35's x 8/8

Nice sets here today I think, really seemed to hit my biceps hard. Good slow reps really flexing each arm hard at the top of each rep. Unfortunately I could not complete the 5th rep with my right arm with the 50's, I dont know why. 

*Barbell Reverse Curls:* 

85 x 8
85 x 8

Some good sets of reverse curls here today, hit my biceps nicely with these sets. Forearms also took a beating.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours + 30-minute nap
*Water:* Needed more, to be honest. Definitely not enough. Trying to gradually up my water intake. 
*Pain/Soreness:* Chest a tad stiff, other than that, I feel pretty good. Flabby, from binging last night, but overall I dont feel too bad.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Best of luck with your goals hun!  back is looking great!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

*atherjen:* Hey thanks a lot for the support Jen, really appreciate it. Yeah I am working on adding some size to my upper back in the next few months, we'll see what happens.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Hey thanks a lot for the support Jen, really appreciate it. Yeah I am working on adding some size to my upper back in the next few months, we'll see what happens.



Your very welcome! 
can I make a suggestion diet-wise? Id increase the protein, you need a serving at each meal.  (i.e meal 1 and 4)


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah I would have to agree there Jen, definitely. I do need to up my protein intake a bit in every meal. Didn't help much with today's breakfast, I ate whole-wheat toast and skim milk. Probably only packed 20-25g or so of protein in that meal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

*1-21-2004 | Rest*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* dry roasted peanuts 
*Meal 3:* turkey & cheese wrap 
*Meal 4:* apple
*Meal 5:* 2 chicken breasts, baked potato 
*Meal 6:* 2 Balance Gold bars
*Meal 7:* 3 breaded chicken breasts

_Estimated Calories: ~3,300_
*TRAINING.*


Don't really have time at all to workout today, although I honestly would really like to, oh well. Not really an option today at all. So today is just a rest day. Back/biceps are both a little stiff.
*MISCELLANEOUS.* 


*Sleep:* 7 hours 
*Water:* Eh, okay so far, need to keep it up throughout the day though. 
*Pain/Soreness:* Back and biceps are a little stiff, other than that, I feel good.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

dont fret over not being able to train today..theres always tomarrow to hit it hard.  
(clearing throat) wheres the protein in meal 1 and 2.. need something a lil more substantial hun!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

MonStar I think your diet lacks protein.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah I agree again Jen, lol. Just hard to pack a lot of protein into each meal. I try and get around a gram per pound of bodyweight, roughly. Even though sometimes even that is hard to do. Thanks for chiming in. 

*Prince:* Yeah, I agree. Even though I am not a big advocate of extreme protein intakes (anymore than 1g per pound of bodyweight), I do agree that lately my protein intake has been shabby. I dont think I eat enough in general---and that's part of the reason I go overboard and binge like crazy.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

In that case try to slowly increase your food intake, that should help to ward off those binges and even help pack on some more muscle. hey If I can eat 1.5g protein/lb then you can do 1g/lb!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

especially Meal 1, I get around 40grams of quality protein the first meal of the day.
and Meal 4 is not really a meal, is that just for pre-work-out energy?
and Meal 8, chicken noodle soup, that is kind of weird for a bodybuilder, is that out of a can?


----------



## Var (Jan 21, 2004)

I know you're trying to keep things simple, but I agree with the others on adding protein.  Also, might want to throw in some classic bodybuilder foods to mix it up a bit...cottage cheese, oats, brown rice, salmon, etc...  Veggies would be a good addition, too.  JMO.  Good luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 21, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, yeah, shouldnt be too much of a problem. I definitely give you props though for taking in 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight. That really takes dedication. 

*Prince:* Yeah, I am going to try packing in a bit more protein during my first meal of the day. I am realizing how important that is now. That chicken noodle soup was out of a can, yes, it was the Hearty I think it's called kind of soup. Not bad at all.  

I do consider myself a bodybuilder but I don't go nuts with eating a crazy strict diet. When I follow a really strict diet I end up binging, for whatever reason, on TONS of junkfood. 

*Var:* Hey man, thanks for chiming in. Yeah I agree, sometimes I do need to stick more to the regular ol' bodybuilder foods. Tend to shy away from them sometimes a bit.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be keeping an eye on you! haha


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 22, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, okay, I need it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 22, 2004)

*1-22-2004 | Push*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* MRP + 1% milk + banana
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat tuna + mayo sandwich
*Meal 3:* chicken noodle soup, skim milk
*Meal 4:* beef & cheese tortilla
*Meal 5:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 10g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 8:* 3 oatmeal raisin cookies, skim milk 

_Estimated Calories: ~3,300_

Today I cheated a little and ate 3 outmeal raisin cookies during meal 8. Damn they were good! Didn't cheat too bad I dont think. Only a few hundred calories, nothing to really be concerned with I dont think.
*TRAINING.*


*Flat Dumbbell Presses:* 

80's x 8
90's x 8
100's x 8
110's x 2 
110's x 3 
110's x 3 
110's x 3
80's x 14 

Damn, some great sets of DB presses here today, really really hit my pecs hard with these sets. Worked up to the 110's. Didn't go TOO heavy today. Started off with the 110's and I f*cked that all up. Lost my balance in the second rep, etc. Just went for 3x3 after that. Dropped down to the 80's for 14 reps to burnout after that. 

*Smith-Machine Incline Presses:* 

180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

Nice sets here today of incline SM presses, really hit my pecs hard. Used 2 plates on each side, for 3 sets of 5. Not bad at all. 

*Barbell Upright Rows:* 

115 x 8
135 x 5
155 x 5

Nice sets here today of upright rows, used a shoulder-width grip, perfect form. Hit my delts hard, along with my traps some. 

*1-Arm Cable Lateral Raises:* 

50 x 10/10
50 x 10/10

Nice sets of laterals today, my shoulders were on friggin' FIRE. Especially during the second set. 

*Lying Cambered-Bar Extensions:* (to neck)

135 x 8
155 x 8
105 x 13

Damn, nice sets here today of skulls. As you guys can see I lower the bar to my neck not my forehead like most people do. 

*Cable Pressdowns:* 

Stack x 10
Stack x 8

Ouch, good burnout sets here today for my triceps. Really hit them hard today with these 2 sets. Not bad at all. Triceps were aching.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 8 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Lats and midback are definitely hurting today, along with my biceps, too. 
*Water:* Okay today I think, could have used more to be completely honest. I really think that my water intake should be more.

Talked to this guy tonight at my gym who is an ex-bodybuilder and he said that he has never seen so much potential for bodybuilding in his life. He thinks with my build I could really exceed in bodybuilding. Who knows, definitely something to think about. We'll see what happens I guess. Really trying to trim off some extra flab, but who knows, I would like to add some more size. I just can't see myself going the steroid route at all. I like my manhood too much, lol.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

meal 3/5.. more protein. and meal 8.. well Im not even going to go there.  haha (I bet they were good *drool*) 

great workout btw! lifts are great. 
and you know, that ex-bodybuilder friend is right, you do have much potential hun.. lets just dial in on the diet, you have the training down for sure. 
I also highly respect your decision towards the AS use.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

*atherjen:* Meal 3 was not that bad, around 30-35g of protein there actually. Meal 5 yeah I know was just a preworkout snack real quick. Cookies were damn good! Really enjoyed them a lot, definitely needed them too. Yeah I always hear about how much potential I have, he can't believe that I want to drop my bodyfat any lower---he thinks I should go for straight up size. Funny getting different people's opinions. Anyway, thanks for chiming in Jen.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

*1-23-2004 | Legs*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* MRP + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:* banana
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 10g creatine
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* apple
*Meal 6:* barbecue chicken, baked potato, cinnamon sugar apples, corn bread
*Meal 7:* Balance Gold bar 
*Meal 8:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich, skim milk

_Estimated Calories: 3,500_

Cheated a little bit today, not too bad, drank a lot of coffee first of all. Which I never really list. And also, those cinnamon sugar fried apples in meal 6 were from Boston Market, dayyyuuumm good! 
*TRAINING.*


*Hack Squats:* 

2 Plates x 8
4 Plates x 8
6 Plates x 8
8 Plates x 6
10 Plates x 3
10 Plates x 3
10 Plates x 3
6 Plates x 14

Nice sets here today of hacks! Wow, really like these a lot. I do these on a Paramount machine. Tore my quads and glutes and lower back up big time with these sets, damn. Ten 45???s for 3x3 was just friggin??? painful, lol. 

*Good Mornings:* 

185 x 8
225 x 6
*275 x 5!*

Ouch, really awesome sets today of GM???s, blasted my glutes/hamstrings/lower back. Hit a new PR here today, 275 for 5. Nice and deep, too. Great set there. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:*

Stack x 10
Stack x 10

Nice sets here today of leg ext., tore my quads up big time. Really squeezed them hard with each rep. Really good sets, quads were exhausted. 

*Seated Calf Raises:* 

4 Plates x 20
4 Plates x 20
4 Plates x 20
4 Plates x 20
4 Plates x 20

Damn, used a bit more volume for my calves here today. 5 sets of 20 reps really toasted my calves nicely. Good lactic acid buildup with each of the 5 sets.

*Nautilus Crunches:* 

180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Not too bad here today, nothing too exciting.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7.5 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Lats and serratus sore, chest stiff, triceps a little stiff, not too bad at all. 
*Water:* Eh, need more. Going to up it throughout the rest of the day. Feel a little dehydrated.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

gosh 275 on the good mornings?? WOW!  nice work! 
now where is that protein source in meal 2 hun??


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thanks for the support Jen, appreciate it. If I eat a banana, lol, that's hardly a meal. Its basically just a snack before I go to the gym. Not really an actual meal, ya know? Thanks for posting.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Snapped a quick progress pic tonight, just messing around, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2004)

great strength.

back looks awsome too 

as stated before....keep slamming that protien.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

aww why did you have to black out your face?  
Looking good tho!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2004)

*P-funk:* Hey thanks a lot for the post man, really appreciate it. Yeah, I have to really concentrate on taking in a good amount of protein on a regular basis. Otherwise I really slack off big time, for whatever reason. Anyway, considering going gopro's P-RR-S routine, since I never really gave it a fair chance to work before. Still thinking about it, though.

*atherjen:* I put the same pic with my face not blocked out in my gallery.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

you are a very handsome man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 24, 2004)

*atherjen:* Aww, thanks Jen, appreciate it.  

I just added another one, for no real reason, lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike ,

Looking good !   To be 20 years old again and know what I know now !

keep up the good work !

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Aww, thanks Jen, appreciate it.
> 
> I just added another one, for no real reason, lol.



Very welcome.   like the new pic too.. you've got some crazy blue eyes going on(thats a good thing.. lol)


----------

